# One more.



## Tclem (Sep 4, 2017)

Canary wood and mahogany. Didn't have anything else to use for the mortar. Brick wall endgrain.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Ray D (Sep 4, 2017)

Stunning. I like the way the two go together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## The100road (Sep 4, 2017)

Very cool. I like that one a lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2017)

Great job Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 4, 2017)

Very nice job! ...but I can't help seeing pen blanks in there!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2017)

Tbats awesome looking.
You should make a tutorial for us unknowing folk...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 4, 2017)

Maybe we should send him a @rocky1 cutting board kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2017)

Beautiful Tony. I don't know that you could have made a better choice for the mortar from a color perspective. I like that beveled edge too,

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Sep 4, 2017)

Karl_99 said:


> Very nice job! ...but I can't help seeing pen blanks in there!


I'm not even going to like this comment lol

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tclem (Sep 4, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Tbats awesome looking.
> You should make a tutorial for us unknowing folk...


What's a too tore re el

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 4, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Tbats awesome looking.
> You should make a tutorial for us unknowing folk...


When I get some more wood I do a picture too tore re el but what I did was cut 28" long boards into three pieces. One board is 1/2 the width of the rest. It will go on one end. I ripped 1/8" pieces 28" long and put them between the boards. Now it is 12" wide by 28" x 1.5" thick. 
Next I had a piece of mahogany that was 12" wide (same width as width of the board) and it was around 8" long. I ripped 1.25" pieces. (That's what the big board planed down to after glue up). I then flipped them up and ripped 1/8" thick piece (long mortar pieces) so they would be end grain as well
After planing the big board I ripped 1.25" pieces, flipped them up end grain and flipped every other piece. I then put the 12" long, 1/8" thin pieces from the second board, in between each ripped piece from the big board. Glued it up and finished it with a double bevel side and finger grooves.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 5, 2017)

Striking pattern! I really need to jump on the cutting board band wagon... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 5, 2017)

Had to do it huh Tony? One more and it had to be that good looking one.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2017)

ironman123 said:


> Had to do it huh Tony? One more and it had to be that good looking one.


Had to


----------



## CWS (Sep 5, 2017)

The only way it could be better is if it was shaped like Texas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

